# Sympathy...



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok ok....grabbed this photo off FB...the guy that posted it is from UT, so I thought I would share it with you guys. Reminder/Disclamer...DO NOT WALK IN SOMEONES BACK CAST!!! end of disclamer...that is all

-Richard


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll post first, lol. I can relate with this guy....he sees the fly line comming and....Oh @&$*, and turns head....and the guy yanks the fly line back forward...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No sympathy!
We got places in Daytona that charge for decorations like that...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Ouch! :'( That sucks...

Could have easily been his own backcast though. I know I've come close a few times. :-[


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

had a few friends back when i was a kid that were brothers, they were horsing around when one got stuck right in the eye ball with a hook  thats right, i said eye ball  if it had been a hairs width closer he would have been blind in that eye, i shutter to even think about it


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> No sympathy!
> We got places in Daytona that charge for decorations like that...


I'd leave it. Looks impressive!


----------

